# The Turkeys Were Out Today



## Clipper (Jan 6, 2017)

I hunted a food plot today that I worked very hard preparing and planting in September.  It finally came up after the rain in December and is now tall enough to provide forage.  I had hoped to see deer in there this morning.  The deer never showed but I got to watch a flock of near 30 turkeys for over an hour.  They fed by in front of me, then went over to a water hole and hung around there for nearly 30 minutes and I'm guessing they went down to it and drank a few at  time. At least that's what it looked like to me from 100+ yards away.  They then turned and came by me again and a couple of toms were as close as 15 yards.  I was sitting in a little clump of privet and trying not to shiver from the cold so much that they saw me.  I counted 7 toms in the group and the largest had an 8" beard.  That is the biggest flock I've ever seen and also the closest I've been to live turkeys.  It made the bone chilling sit all morning worth it.  I know where to hunt next spring!  I suspect that was my last deer hunt for the season but I can look for hogs on the local WMAs until small game season ends.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 7, 2017)

Sounds like a good hunt that got exciting at the end.   Them turkeys don't know just how lucky they are........look out piggies......


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 7, 2017)




----------

